# Job interview at movie theater



## gonnamakeit (Aug 7, 2014)

So I got a call at a movie theater what should I expect? Havent had a job interview in a long time. Anyone one worked at one before?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I haven't worked at one but it sounds like a place where if you got the interview you are pretty much gauranteed a job. I have kids with downsyndrome working at my movie theatre.


----------



## LifeinAShell (Apr 12, 2012)

yeah alot of disabled people work at movies theaters youll probly get it if you want it


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

More than likely a few behavorial questions or them making you role play to sell stubs, ect. 

Regardless, companies are getting pickier and picker, so going in expecting to be hired is the worst thing you can do.

I recommend looking up the company in question on glass door. That will give you good insight to what they do.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Movie theaters are actually probably a cool job to get seeing as you like going to movies, you'll probably get a lot of free movie tickets, I have no advice as i've never had an interview at one, but I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

movie theater ownage job


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner (Aug 10, 2014)

good job but get ready for a lot of rotation between departments. 1 minute you are serving ice cream the next you're selling a bunch of tickets and so on.

you will see all the new movies before everyone else though. but im happy for you


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I've never worked at a movie theater but to be honest with you, it looks chill and fun to work at one. Hmmm might consider that as a second job.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

By the way, I've never seen a kid with down syndrome working at a movie theater.


----------

